# Washington Sate barn fire



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

This past week there was a barn fire in Tacoma that took the lives of 15 horses. I do not know for sure what started the fire but feel for their owners and just wanted to give my condolences to all of the horses and their owners. Your never just loosing a 'horse' but an animal that has become apart of your life and thats when they no longer are a hobby but a life style.


----------

